# Adjustable power supply recommendations



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

I'd like to get a decent adjustable power supply to break in slot car motors, and want to try the "water bath" method. 

I've looked at several, and the prices for these things are all over the map. I don't have a great deal of money to splurge on this, so I was wondering if I could get by using a low cost one like the following:

http://www.amazon.com/Tekpower-Vari...06141&sr=1-3&keywords=adjustable+power+supply

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that should do the trick. there will be other, maybe better advice, so hold off for a couple minutes.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Thanks alpink,

I'm kinda new to tweeking/tuning 1/32 cars, so I hope all of you will excuse my ignorance on the subject.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

if you are just using it to break in motors on 1/32 scale cars , why not save yourself some money and just use a cheap transformer that comes with your track, actually you only need like 9 volts to break in a motor you would not want to run it at full power for break in anyway.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Kriket

That would be a great idea if I had a track (I don't have anywhere near the space for a 1/32 set up). 

But since I don't, I have to tweek my cars before I can get to the tracks I race I at. And most of the info I've gleaned from the net suggest breaking in a motor at 4 to 5 volts, when using the "water bath" method.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought one of these for my break-in box...

http://www.omnitronelectronics.net/phpstore/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1405
And it is on sale!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

personally i would not run a motor in water, if thats what you mean by (water bath) to break in a motor. sounds dangerous to me, water and electricity dont mix. I would be afraid of getting electricuted and also the motor would short out. Not trying to tell you what to do, just my opinion. as far as a power supply, radio shack has them pretty cheap.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

LeeRoy98

Thanks for the link, that's exactly what I'm looking for! BTW, are you located in IL? I was born in Marion County IL, and lived in Salem IL till I was about 6 yrs old. Just wondered.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

krikit

Breaking in a slot car motor via "the water bath" method is perfectly safe if you do it correctly. The first time I saw it done, I thought the guy doing it was nuts, and like you, I thought it was a dangerous and foolish thing to do. There many different ways to go about it, most slot heads have their favorite way do it, but most accomplish it in the same manner.

Here is an instructional video link of someone breaking in a slot.it brand slot car using a combination of isopropyl alchohol and water:






Check it out.


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

ok, im convinced..lol.. still alot of work to break in a motor but it looks like it works. I always just raced my cars at the track, after the first race the brushes were broke in and i used voodoo juice and just squirted some into motor to clean the brushes and commutator.The club iwas with did not alow us to take motors apart we ran box stock, no mods other than silicone tires and lead weight and truing wheels and tires.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

revised post below


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

kriket

Yeah, the guys I race with don't allow motors being taken apart either. But quite a few of them do break in motors this way. That's how I first found out about this method. And it does work.

Although, there was an instance that one of the guys ruined his motor trying to do this. If I recall correctly, I think the problem was that he had let his motor run in the water way too long. Most of the descriptions that I have either been told about, or read about on various forums recommend a minute, or less while in the water, or whatever solution they used (a lot of them use a combination of a drop or two of dishwashing soap and water).

I'm going to give it a try, but just in case....I do have a backup motor on hand!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

kriket said:


> ok, im convinced..lol.. still alot of work to break in a motor but it looks like it works. I always just raced my cars at the track, after the first race the brushes were broke in and i used voodoo juice and just squirted some into motor to clean the brushes and commutator.The club iwas with did not alow us to take motors apart we ran box stock, no mods other than silicone tires and lead weight and truing wheels and tires.


get an aerosol can of "Tuner Cleaner & Lube" @ Radio shack...
cleans, lubes brushes/stator & flushes out debris...
cleans pick ups 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Bubba 123.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I have had one of these...*

For a number of years. Good unit.

Scott


----------



## Bill G (Jan 2, 2012)

*Motor Break in*

Dave, The best way to break in a motor is on pure DC or Battery power. Use a 9v battery some alligator clips and a 100ohm wire wound resistor and adjust the voltage down to 2-3 volts and break in your brushes. This will prevent arching and will give you a major horse power advantage. This is also cheaper than buying a power supply that will still give out dirty power and arching your brushes. 


As for using water try what I have mentioned and go race and just don't tell anyone how your faster than they are. Also breaking in brushes is not a rush job walk away and come back later. I have broke G car brushes in over night and the horse power was very rewarding.


----------

